

Ask HN: How to promote to web designers? - nicoschuele

Hey,<p>Right now, I&#x27;m building and online course aimed to teach web development, from novice to employable. For free. It&#x27;s located at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtocode.io<p>So far, I reached a little over 50% of the targeted users registrations. Surveying the users so far, I notice many have a technical background of some kind. Still, I strongly believe that web designers (not coders) would not only benefit from the course but also be interested.<p>My question is this: how do I get in touch with them? I don&#x27;t want to spam or spend fortunes on ads. How would you tackle this?<p>Thanks!
======
wasd
Have you considered reaching out to different design blogs and giving their
users a free month? Have you reached out to influential twitter users who have
a design audience? Let us know what you've already tried.

~~~
nicoschuele
Very good ideas, there! Thank you.

But giving users a free month? No way! The entirety of the course is... free
for all!

------
goblin89
Landing page says:

> The crowdfunding campaign and building of the course will start as soon as
> enough people have signed up.

If you plan crowdfunding, why not do it earlier? Putting up a Kickstarter may
give the project some publicity.

~~~
nicoschuele
I don't want to start a campaign before getting an audience :-) I think this
is a mistake that many new entrepreneurs make.

